

Google co-founder expects Chrome for Android  - bootload
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10031318-2.html

======
DabAsteroid
I expect, additionally, Chrome for Symbian, WinCE, and iPhone.

[http://comments.deasil.com/2008/09/02/google-chrome-could-
be...](http://comments.deasil.com/2008/09/02/google-chrome-could-be-big)

 _Google doesn’t need it’s own phone OS, they just need to get apps onto
Symbian, iPhone and WinMob._

